# Calling Lorey and Violet = D



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I got pictures of your boys for you 

Amus and Mercury together









Amus









Murcury









Think about it this time next week you pair will have your meeces


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

He's looking fantabulous Marnie!! Can't wait to get him on saturday 

vi x


----------



## Lorey (Dec 21, 2008)

WOOOOT! He is looking delicious! Though delightfully evil in a 'I am going to wee on you and you KNOW it' way with that look on his tiny cute face... Is it saturday yet?

What about now?

NOW???


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Lorey said:


> WOOOOT! He is looking delicious! Though delightfully evil in a 'I am going to wee on you and you KNOW it' way with that look on his tiny cute face... Is it saturday yet?
> 
> What about now?
> 
> NOW???


He has not had a wee on me yet only dropped his raisens 

lol Saturday will be here soon 

I might be in Birmingham earlyer, as I am going to try and make a day of with with Violet, but I will text you when I am on the train to Birmingham as it about 40 min train ride from Lichfield to Birmingham 

See you both Saturday 

~*~ Marnie ~*~


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

make sure you let me know when your coming  I need to ask Marnie, you still want Blazey??

vi x


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I dunno if I allowed her will have to ask the land lord as I had to have specially permision to keep and breed mice, but he round tomorrow night fixing my radiator so I will ask him then I don't see why not though.

I will have to text you as my internet on my laptop has gone down and I don't know when I going to get it working.

But I am deffinatly coming on Saturday befor 2pm.

Marnie xx


----------



## Lorey (Dec 21, 2008)

I have Mercury. he is just the most adorable mouse I have met in my life. he has an amazing character. Already he has learnt the proper way to look through the cage to get me to pick him up. I put my hand int he cage and he climbs onto my fingers and sits in my palm till I give him to daddy.

I will psot pics when he is more settled. we are in love


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

So glad you love him 

Pictures are a must


----------

